# Looking for plans for a goat shed



## burgessfamily5 (Apr 12, 2017)

We are looking for some plans for a goat shed with storage area. About 8'x12'. Anybody have plans or material list they can share?


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Try here 
https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/extension-aben/buildingplans


----------

